# Stereo recievers



## woodtickgreg (May 17, 2020)

I'm an old school stereo reciever kind of guy. I think they sound better, last longer, and are definitely better built. And you can repair the old school recievers where as the new stuff is pretty much just throw it away.
I scored this Sony old school reciever today. It was made in 76 to 78, was I down from their top of the line back then. Everything works on this unit and it sounds amazing running my equally old school Cerwin Vega's.
Yes that's a turntable above it, lol.


 This thing has to weigh 30 to 40 lbs! Puts out an under rated 80 watts per channel. This thing sold for about $600 in the 70's considered very high end back then.


 This is my old shop radio, display went out on it so I cant see what the station is when I try and tune it. Yup, it's a throw away. This was the first tunebox I purchased after my divorce when I was just getting settled, I was so happy to have a radio. I bought it cheap at an estate sale. It served me well.


 I replaced the shop radio with this cheap newer Sony, it has a remote and works fine with the speakers from the old stereo. It's only temporary, it will be going into the garage.


 Eventually this old school Marantz reciever will be going into the wood shop, it sounds amazing, nothing like the old Marantz stereos. It needs to be serviced and I will get it repaired after all of this cv19 crap passes. It's only rated at 35 watts per channel, but running it through the Cerwin Vega's it's absolutely buttery smooth and it's so loud it'll make your ears bleed if you want it to.


 
The new stuff today is absolute garbage in my opinion, works for awhile and then you throw em away when they break. They do not have the sound of the old vintage stereo recievers. I dont need or want 7 channel surround sound with speakers all over the place that only sounds good if your in the middle of the room. I'll take an old vintage Marantz, Pioneer, Sansui, or even a Sony or Fisher from the 70's hands down! Remember the old Bose 901 speakers? Classic rock sounds best on a classic reciever.

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## TimR (May 17, 2020)

True that on older sturdy equipment, kind of like a lot of us! 
Just upgraded my shop stereo from an old Sony boom box (Good unit) to a Sherwood receiver that was likely my wife’s before we started dating in 2000. We upgraded to various other units offering better video inputs over the years and this was in a box for probably close to 18 years. I was amazed it worked (capacitors in old equipment can sometimes be an issue), and it’s faithfully cranking classic rock to a pair of near equally old JBL bookshelf speakers, from a station out of Chattanooga!

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## TimR (May 17, 2020)

ha...that so reminds me of something when I was 16. My mom went on a trip with some of her friends for a week, and left me $50 for food or whatever. I chose 'whatever', there was more than a weeks worth of food in the house.
Headed to a Swallens, the 'comprehensive' choice in car stereos, and car accessories, among other stuff. Picked up some POS (don't remember brand) 8-track player, and a pair of Jensen triaxial speakers...those speakers were the hot ticket of the day. 
Installed into my 1970 VW bug, and put the speakers into a shelf I built in the back cubby area. Sounded great...though the 8-track was pretty iffy on decent performance without dinking with how the 8-track was inserted. The radio unit was a decent Clarion, though what I wanted but didn't have cash for was a Pioneer Supertuner!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 17, 2020)

Ooohhh, JBL's and I wish I still had my bug!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TimR (May 17, 2020)

woodtickgreg said:


> Ooohhh, JBL's and I wish I still had my bug!


What year ? My bug was a 70...Bought that I could afford car insurance on. For same cost (less insurance) I past up on a silver 69 GTO with black top and flip up headlights. 400 motor and auto tranny (350 TH ??). I never forget seeing that in a dealers lot, 1975.
Pics not actual of mine, but represents The model and color.

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 17, 2020)

Think it was a 71 or 72 super Beatle, same color green. Superbeetles had struts up front instead of the beam type torsion spring front axle. I loved that car, easy to work on and cheap to own, I could tune it up with a timing light and a screwdriver, lol. Lack of heat sucked in that car, lol. I had a plug in 12 volt heater pointed at the windshield to defrost it in Michigan winters. But way fun to drive! They get big bucks for a nice beetle now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 17, 2020)

When I was a kid and lived in California I learned how to drive in a baja bug in the desert when I was like 12. When I took drivers training at 15 the instructor said you have driven before, lol. He knew.

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Tony (May 17, 2020)

My first vehicle was my dad's company truck, a one ton International Harvester he bought from the company for $50. I turned around and spent $300 on a Pioneer radio with a cassette deck. Man, I was in Hog Heaven! Built some speaker boxes with ling wires that I could put in the bed and crank the jams! Good times....

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Herb G. (May 18, 2020)

Anyone remember the old Radio Shack receivers? My buddy had one with 4 of those huge 15" woofer speakers they sold back in the 80's.
It was so fricking loud, your ears would ring for days afterwards.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 18, 2020)

Some of the old vintage radio shack stuff was pretty good.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Nubsnstubs (May 18, 2020)

Herb G. said:


> Anyone remember the old Radio Shack receivers? My buddy had one with 4 of those huge 15" woofer speakers they sold back in the 80's.
> It was so fricking loud, your ears would ring for days afterwards.


Huh?? Whadyou say??? heheheh............ Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## T. Ben (May 19, 2020)

Herb G. said:


> Anyone remember the old Radio Shack receivers? My buddy had one with 4 of those huge 15" woofer speakers they sold back in the 80's.
> It was so fricking loud, your ears would ring for days afterwards.


My dad had a realistic receiver from radio shack,I would bring up my speakers from my room in the basement,hook them up and you could hear it half way down the block.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------

